# odor from maytag dishwasher



## cep89 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have an older maytag dwu8860 '92 and I have a problem with a foul odor. I cleaned the inside with comet cleanser and pulled some food particles out of the drain on the bottom and it's better. I can see some broken glass under the drain cover and I think food may be traped under the drain cover. The drain cover is held down with tamper proof torx screws. I have a bit that fits this, but should I take this off? I'm worried about it because I have found that they put those screws in when you are not supposed to take them out, bad things happen like ball bearings and springs fall out and you can't get it back together. Also I checked it is draining properly, the water shoots into the disposal the with the same force it always has.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

There could be lots of sources of your smell including the drain. It's time for some general maintenance and cleaning.
- door seals notoriously collect smelly gunk, especially at the bottom.
- little plastic wheels and fittings also collect grotty bits of rotting food.
- Check underneath the dishwasher to make sure you don't have a leak that is causing floor or cabinet damage (that can smell too).




cep89 said:


> I can see some broken glass under the drain cover and I think food may be traped under the drain cover.


Time to clean that out! Be cautious fishing out the glass.



cep89 said:


> The drain cover is held down with tamper proof torx screws. I have a bit that fits this, but should I take this off?


Yup. Be gentle with the screws and use a magnetic bit so you don't drop them. In my experience they usually just bite into the plastic so don't over-tighten them or you might strip out the plastic. 

Also - I don't think 'dishwasher cleaner' is an oxymoron or a rip-off. It couldn't hurt to run some through once you remove any particulate.


----------



## cep89 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Leah,
I got the drain screws off but the lower spray arm won't let the drain cover come off. I did lift up the edge and used a shop vac to get the debris out and I used a product called dishwasher magic. It looks and smells clean inside now.


----------

